# Sony Vegas 9



## YcroneX (9. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe Sony Vegas 9 und wollte damit ein Counter Strike Movie erstellen.Da ich aber neu in diesem Gebiet bin^^ brauche ich unbedingt Hilfe!

Folgene Sachen wollte ich wissen!

-Rotation(wie mache ich eine Rotation durch eine Szene ,also das sich das bild leicht dreht)
-Wie füge ich ein text mit Transparenten Hintergrund ein ohne das der Hintergrund schwarz eingeblendet wird, sondern tranparent bleibt!
-Benutzerdefiniertes Rendern und speichern des Movies!
Ich habe es versucht zu Speichern und der Winamp öffnete sich auch mit Bild aber es war nur Schwarz und nur mit Musik sonst halt nix!

Wenn ihr einer zeigen könnte wie diese dinge gehen wäre ich schon sehr Dankbar!


Ich hab auch schon Geed aber ich fand nur euer Forum ;D

MfG YcroneX !


----------



## darkframe (9. September 2008)

Hi,

Vegas 9? Du meinst Vegas Movie Studio, stimmt's? Na egal, ich habe Vegas Pro 8, denke aber, dass das in den Studio-Versionen ähnlich geht.

Rotation:
Das macht man im Panning/Cropping-Fenster (bei V8 Pro über Extras -> Video -> Videoevent-Panning/Cropping zu erreichen). Da musst Du nur unterschiedliche Winkel für Anfang und Ende des Clips setzen. Mit den Keyframes kannst Du das weiter steuern, also z.B. so, dass die ersten zwei Sekunden nichts passiert und die Drehung erst dann beginnt. Einfach mal rumspielen.

Text:
Wenn Du den eingebauten Titler verwendest, sollte der Hintergrund automatisch transparent sein. Der Text muss nur in einer eigenen Spur ganz oben über allen anderen Videospuren liegen.

Rendern:
Welches Ausgabeformat hast Du mit welchen Einstellungen verwendet? Das müsste man schon wissen, um etwas sagen zu können.


----------



## YcroneX (9. September 2008)

Ehm ehm ehm ich bin Anfänger ich weiß von nix sry  

ich hab bissle rumgespielt bekomme das bild ein bisschen gedreht aber nicht bewegt sondern nur das es halt bisschen schräg ist.

Text ehm immer wenn ich den text auf das video gelegt habe isses zur mitt hin schwarz geworden mit dem text halt drauf -.-

und rendern ich habs nicht mal geschafft das video zu speichern das es läuft  also schwarzer bildschirm 6 sekunden und nur sound bzw musik^^


----------



## darkframe (10. September 2008)

Hi,

in dem Pan/Crop-Fenster bist Du nach dem Öffnen auf dem ersten Frame. Da erzeugst Du per Klick auf das entsprechende Icon einen Keyframe. Nun stellst Du alles so ein, wie es am Anfang aussehen soll. Dann bewegst Du den Cursor zum Ende des Ausschnitts, setzt einen neuen Keyframe und stellst alles so ein, wie es am Ende aussehen soll. Du kannst in dem Fenster den Winkel, die Neigung, die Position und die Größe einstellen. Am besten schau mal in das Handbuch. Da ist das auch ganz gut beschrieben.

Das mit dem Text verstehe ich nicht. Wie erzeugst Du denn Deinen Text? Verwendest Du "Text" aus den Mediengeneratoren und hast dem eventuell einen Hintergrund verpasst?

Zum Rendern: Welche Voreinstellung hast Du dafür verwendet? Das wäre wichtig zu wissen. Sonst kann man noch nicht mal raten, was das Problem bei Dir ist.


----------



## YcroneX (17. September 2008)

Ich habe nur eine Trial version und kein handbuch dazu bekommen wäre schön wenn man hier ein paar tutrials evtl. haben könnte ich schau gleich nach ob auf der seite hier auch welche sind aber ansonsten finde ich mich vegas nicht zurecht  habe auch teamviewer so könnte mir jemand das direkt bei mir vorstellen oder zeigen wies geht wenn jemand lust und zeit hat 

danke MfG Ycro


----------



## darkframe (17. September 2008)

Hi,

deutschsprachige Tutorials sind für Vegas nicht sehr häufig. Außerdem gibt's Vegas 9 auch erst ein paar Tage.

Englische Tutorials findest Du z.B. hier und hier. Die sind zwar für ältere Versionen und außerdem hauptsächlich für die Pro-Versionen, aber die grundsätzlichen Vorgehensweisen sind bei Vegas schon seit einiger Zeit gleich. Im Programm selbst sind (zumindest in der Vollversion) ebenfalls Tutorials enthalten. Die könnten vielleicht auch in der Trial vorhanden sein.

Die erwähnten Render-Probleme liegen übrigens mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit an der Trial-Version. Da sind bei Vegas auch schon in früheren Versionen starke Beschränkungen vorhanden gewesen.

Das Handbuch für Version 8 Platinum bekommst Du hier. Es dürfte aber keine allzu großen Unterschiede zu Version 9 geben.

Eigentlich sollte der Umgang mit dem Programm aber recht einfach sein. Mein Rat: Einfach mal rumprobieren und am Anfang erst einmal kleine Brötchen backen (also z.B. nur zwei Clips laden und einen Übergang erzeugen. Simpler geht's nicht  ). Wenn die grundlegende Vorgehensweise verstanden wurde, kann man sich natürlich weiter vorwagen.


----------



## APoCx (14. Januar 2009)

bevor ich dir antworte, möchte ich erstmal eine frage stellen:


wieso fangen generell alle an, ihre ersten videos gleich mit vegas machen zu wollen, und WOHER BEZIEHEN DIE IHRE SOFTWARE.... ich denke 70% der leute die neu in dem gebiet sind, nutzen vegas....    und von den 75% sind 90% illegal am werk.

MEIN TIPP FÜR ALLE, DIE MIT DEM EDITING ANFANGEN WOLLEN: KAUFT EUCH UILEAD VIDEO STUDIO ODER PINNACLE MOVIE STUDIO.... für den anfang reichts, und für jüngere isses leicht finanzierbar.



EINSTEIGERTIPP:
das einfachste ist, du holst dir ein buch über vegas.... also ein einsteigerbuch. git es schon ab 39,99 euro....   einfach ma in deinem vertrauens-buchhandel nachfragen.
wen du dir das dann ein oder zweimal durchliesst, und die themen die dir gefallen durchliest, wirst du sicherlich das eine oder andere wort einprägen....    der nächste schritt währe, dass du einfach mal darauf losübst... nur ein paar szenen nehmen und rumspielen....   und DANN würde ich erst, mit ein bissl kenntniss, ein projekt starten. glaube mir, dass macht mehr spass, wenn man etwas schon etwas kann....


----------



## darkframe (15. Januar 2009)

Hi,


APoCx hat gesagt.:


> wieso fangen generell alle an, ihre ersten videos gleich mit vegas machen zu wollen, und WOHER BEZIEHEN DIE IHRE SOFTWARE.... ich denke 70% der leute die neu in dem gebiet sind, nutzen vegas....    und von den 75% sind 90% illegal am werk.


ging ja nicht an mich, jedenfalls gehe ich mal davon aus, aber egal.

Vegas 9, von dem hier die Rede ist, heißt genauer Vegas Movie Studio. Davon kostet die teuerste Version (Movie Studio 9 Platinum Pro Pack) knapp 86,-€. Das ist wohl finanzierbar. Eine illegale Nutzung zu unterstellen, nur weil jemand das Wort "Vegas" nutzt, ist IMHO ein wenig überzogen. Das teurere Vegas Pro ist übrigens erst bei Version 8.0c bzw. 8.1 (64bit-Version).

Im Übrigen ist meiner Ansicht die Bedienung von Movie Studio einfacher und intuitiver als die von z.B. Pinnacle Studio (das habe ich auch noch), aber das ist sicher auch Gewohnheitssache.

Der Buchtipp ist sicher nicht schlecht. Man kann aber auch mal nach Videotutorials googeln. Hier gibt es übrigens ein paar Einsteiger-Videotutorials zu Vegas Pro, die man aber für die grundsätzliche Vorgehensweise in Movie Studio sicher auch verwenden kann.


----------



## APoCx (16. Januar 2009)

darkframe hat gesagt.:


> Vegas 9, von dem hier die Rede ist, heißt genauer Vegas Movie Studio. Davon kostet die teuerste Version (Movie Studio 9 Platinum Pro Pack) knapp 86,-€. Das ist wohl finanzierbar. Eine illegale Nutzung zu unterstellen, nur weil jemand das Wort "Vegas" nutzt, ist IMHO ein wenig überzogen.




also ich kann dazu nur sagen, dass ich sehrwohl von vegas pro 8.0 gesprochen habe.... und generell finde ich, dass es nuneinmal zuviele raubkopierer gibt. ich habe bereits mehreren geholfen bzw. wurde angeschrieben, bei denen hat sich alles als raubkopie rausgestellt und ich wurde sogar nach crcks und der gleichen gefragt.

also was ich damit sagen will ist, dass es eine frechheit ist, leute nicht zu unterstützen, trotz guter software..... ein bischen respekt wäre ja angebracht oder?

gut, ich kann verstehen, dass es sich einige nicht einfach mal eben leisten können. aber da kann man immernoch auf testversionen zurückgreifen.

was die tutorials angeht, habe ich mir mal angesehen:
da diese direkt von hersteller kommen, sind sie im großen und ganzem in den einfachsten wegen beschrieben und daher wirklich nützlch für einsteiger ohne erfahrung. jedoch kann man einige dinge auch durch "ausprobieren" selber herausfinden, was ich eigentlich (bei den etwas kniffeligeren dingen) eher leichter finde, da man sich eine eigene version des ablaufen geschaffen kann.... allerdings können dabei die tutorials probleme lösen.

also im großen und ganzem:
ich will niemanden unterstellen, dass er/sie eine raubkopie nutzt.... und von denen die es tun, will ich garnicht wissen wer das macht. ich finde es lediglich "unangebracht".

-ApoCx


----------



## darkframe (16. Januar 2009)

Hi,


APoCx hat gesagt.:


> also ich kann dazu nur sagen, dass ich sehrwohl von vegas pro 8.0 gesprochen habe....


ja, Du, aber nicht derjenige, der diesen Thread begonnen hat. Steht ja schon im Titel  Und eine Testversion hat er auch benutzt  Ich wolte Dir auch nicht zu nahe treten sondern nur Deine (sicherlich oft berechtigten) Zweifel zerstreuen.

Schließlich bin ich beim Thema Raubkopien ganz auf Deiner Seite! Alleine schon deshalb, weil ich teilweise auch Software entwickle.

Zu den Tutorials: Jupp, die sind für Erstanwender von Vegas gedacht und zeigen nur die grundlegende Vorgehensweise. Da YcroneX ja mit einer Testversion arbeitet, gäben die ihm zumindest eine Starthilfe (für alles andere gibt's u.a. F1).


----------



## JeanneInoue (27. Januar 2010)

Hi^^ ich hab auch sony vegas 9.0
und ich mach schon seit ca. 2 jabren videos, bin schon profi...
aber eben nicht mit vegas...-.-
ich seh da auf youtube etc. manchmal solche geilen videos mit vegas... wo z.b etwas aus einem video auf einem anderen video ist (also ein video mit transparentem hintergrund ((z.b eine person)) auf einem anderen video...
falls das jemand versteht, wäre es nett, wenn er mir helfen würde^^
ich will wissen wie das geht
THX


----------



## darkframe (28. Januar 2010)

Hi,


JeanneInoue hat gesagt.:


> Hi^^ ich hab auch sony vegas 9.0
> und ich mach schon seit ca. 2 jabren videos, bin schon profi...
> aber eben nicht mit vegas...-.-
> ich seh da auf youtube etc. manchmal solche geilen videos mit vegas... wo z.b etwas aus einem video auf einem anderen video ist (also ein video mit transparentem hintergrund ((z.b eine person)) auf einem anderen video...


hmm, Du hast Vegas 9 (Vegas Pro 9 oder Movie Studio 9?), arbeitest aber nicht mit Vegas? Das verstehe ich nun gar nicht  Und dann bist Du nach zwei Jahren schon Profi, weißt aber nicht, wie der Effekt erzeugt wird? Noch mehr 

Nun gut, in Kürze: Das nennt man Bluescreen- oder auch Greenscreen-Technik (siehe z.B. hier). Und hier gibt es ein deutsches Tutorial dazu, das zwar nicht ideal ist, aber die grundlegende Vorgehensweise klar machen sollte.

Ach ja, bitte beachte auch die Netiquette. Dein Text ist so ohne Punkt und fast ohne Komma nicht wirklich gut zu lesen, gar nicht zu reden von der durchgängigen Kleinschreibung.


----------



## JeanneInoue (29. Januar 2010)

Ich hab bisjetzt nur mit windows movie maker gearbeitet, erst jetzt hab ich mir sony vegas 9.0 geholt. Und mit dem Programm habe ich eben noch keine Erfahrung, war gemeint.
Aber egal, thx! Das Video hat mir sehr geholfen, nur wie macht man das jetzt mit videos, mit bildern habe ich es jetzt verstanden, aber bei einem video kann ich keinen  gründen hintergrund machen...


----------



## Another (30. Januar 2010)

JeanneInoue hat gesagt.:


> [...] mit bildern habe ich es jetzt verstanden, aber bei einem video kann ich keinen  gründen hintergrund machen...



Wie, nicht "machen"?
Bei real-Aufnahmen muss die Person vor dem grünen Hintergrund stehen, wenn du sie filmst. Danach keys du in Vegas den grünen Hintergrund raus, damit dieser durchsichtig wird.

Bei Bildern brauchst du den Hintergrund nicht extra "grün machen". Ich denke ma Vegas beherscht Transparenz - somit genügt es bei Bildern den Hintergrund zu entfernen (Photoshop, what ever) und dann als z.B. .PNG oder .TIFF mit dessen Alphakanal zu speichern -> u. dann in Vegas einzufügen.


----------



## darkframe (30. Januar 2010)

Hi,

wie Another schon schrieb: Die Aufnahme muss vor grünem oder blauem Hintergrund gemacht werden, wie auch bei dem Foto im Tutorial. In Vegas legt man dann die Aufnahme mit dem grünen/blauen Hintergrund in die Spur über der, in der die Person eingefügt werden soll und wendet darauf den Chroma Keyer an. Mit der Pipette im Chroma Keyer wählt man dann die grüne/blaue Hintergrundfarbe an und Du bist, abgesehen von eventuell notwendigen Anpassungen, fertig.

Bei Fotos kann man das so machen, wie ebenfalls schon von Another beschrieben (es ginge mit Bezier-Masken auch in Vegas, aber Photoshop ist da wesentlich komfortabler). Bei einem Video wäre das Wahnsinn, da Du ja bei jedem Einzelbild den Hintergrund entfernen müsstest, also bleibt da sinnvollerweise nur die Aufnahme vor blauem oder grünen Hintergrund.

So sieht das übrigens bei den Nachrichten im ZDF aus.

Edit:
Zum Thema "nicht machen": Du brauchst natürlich ein grünes Tuch bzw. einen entsprechenden Hintergrund. Ein günstiges Tuch gibt's hier, aber das ist meines Wissens relativ klein. Hier ist die Auswahl größer, aber auch teurer. Außerdem brauchst Du unbedingt eine absolut gleichmäßige Hintergrundausleuchtung. Jeder Schatten und/oder helle Fleck auf dem Hintergrund bedeutet zusätzliche Arbeit beim Auskeyen.


----------

